# Returning resident and car query



## Aileen007 (Mar 17, 2018)

Hi

I wonder if anyone can advise me - I was born in the UK but lived and grew up in South Africa and as a result have had dual nationality and 2 passports I’ve been in the UK for 14 years and wish to return to Cape Town. I never emigrated at the time and kept my bank account open as I needed to support family back home. I’d like to take my car with me that I’ve had since new here now 4 years old. Would I qualify as a returning resident in the hope that I won’t be liable to pay import duty on my vehicle ? The fact that I never closed bank accounts etc would that be an issue ? Thanks regards Aileen


----------



## VinceW (Sep 8, 2010)

You should be ok. When we moved to SA we did not bring a car but had no problems with all our belongings. My wife had been out of SA for 13 years and had not officially emigrated out of SA. We did not bring a car as we did not think it would actually save any money. Shipping costs, vehicle valuation issues and tax payable (vat) may be an issue. Plus the car will be an import so getting parts and insurance may bevan issue.


----------

